# PCT site Help



## flamethrower95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Whats up guys. So I have everything for my cycle other than clomid and could also use more nolvadex. Cycle is:
Anavar 50mg x8 weeks ED
Test Prop 150mg x8 weeks EOD
Arimidex 1mg, 2x a week--8 weeks
HCG-- 250-500 iu weeks 5-8
--------
Clomid--100, 100, 50, 50
Nolva-- 40,40,20,20

I have found naps-gear and was wondering if anyone has every used their stuff for PCT with clomid and nolvadex. Want to get this cycle started ASAP but gotta make sure I have everything in order before I begin. Any ideas on this source and their products?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2017)

Dude.... search for naps using our search box. You will quickly see the dude is a scumbag.  I wouldn't trust him for anything


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 2, 2017)

You would be better off going a GNC supplement cycle. At least you would know what you got was legit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You would be better off going a GNC supplement cycle. At least you would know what you got was legit.



Tribulis gains lol


----------

